# rinse water reduction just pondering



## JHS (Oct 1, 2015)

A simple way to reduce your rinse water without loosing any potential values.

cut a 3"x3" pipe, attach a screen to the top using a hose clamp,stuff it full of fiberglass insulation
Using a ss pressure cooker without a valve put the filter on the pressure cooker and reduce your rinse water.
Just leave the reduced liquid in the pot.when you have reduced what you think is enough to recover the values,process the filter and the water with a little ar.

just pondering
john

P.S. Would you like to hear my ponder for making a gas or electric classifier?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 1, 2015)

Always willing to hear a ponder John. Crack on mate.

Jon


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 1, 2015)

JHS said:


> Using a ss pressure cooker without a valve put the filter on the pressure cooker and reduce your rinse water.




Make sure you aren't including any HCl in significant amounts to your distilling rig, your stainless steel pressure cooker will not last very long if you do.


----------

